# Armour for infants???



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Today, after seeing my endocrinologist whose office is in another town, we stopped by a large mall for lunch. We entered the mall through the children's department at a Dillards department store.

With no grandchildren, I'm vaguely aware of what a little kid is BUT I know nothing about the things they play with or wear as far as special brands. As we stepped in the doors, we were in a sea of children's clothing with every imaginable logo design using the word "Armour".

From newborn to toddlers to older kids, we stood in one place and just about everything we could see around us, from onesies to much larger T-shirts, probably for kids around 5-6 years old, it was all about "Armour"! :anim_63:

"Under Armour" must be a big deal!! http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/baby-armour


----------



## pixieperfect (Jun 13, 2013)

I have 2 young boys and i have no idea what Armour is. Ha maybe i dont shop enough


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

My oldest daughter uses Under Armour for when she jogs, it helps with sweating slot.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am thinking Under Armour too. I have some and it is wonderful for cold weather.


----------

